# How to build a hive top feeder



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if any of you had plans for building a hive top feeder? After a second year of fighting with pail feeder I have become sick of it. Also, do any of you know what makes a good float? I have used straw but I find it makes the syrup crystallize.


Nathan


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Fatbeeman has some nice plans available for a small fee ($5) or something like that. They work well, if you want any tips on building them pm me.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I use the Miller feeder and plans are on the home page. Works very well and holds more than 2 gallons.

I used 2 x4 for perimeter and 1 x 4 for center pieces. The corners are simple butt joints with nails and wood screws. Used 3/4 inch plywood screwed to 2 x 4 frame. I ran a bead of silicone in all joints before fastening.

I added a screened vent hole on each side at top of tanks.

I thoroughlty waxed interior of tanks prior to adding the last baffle and then waxed it too. Wax seals corners and significantly prevent mildew build up.

Plan is not real clear, Bees go up the center, over the interior 1x4 tank end and down screened V.

I've had no problems with the bees building bridge comb that you see with the Mann Lake plastic hive top feeder. Because of the wood, bees will also use this feeder longer in cold temps.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz187/djastram/Bees/IMG_0085117.jpg

Here is a picture of my hive top feeder. I didn't use any plans. The floats are 1/4" x 3/4" pine.

I've made 2 of them, 1 sealed up easily, the other leaks still.

DJ


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/miller-type-feeder/


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I have one Miller style and have built 3 FBM style feeders and much prefer the FBM type. I modified it slightly for my 10 frame Langs. by making one feeder entrance on each side going into the same pan. Much less upsetting to refill to the bees. Link to plan site below:

http://shop.threesmilindogs.com/Beekeeping-Products_c18.htm


----------



## bend or (Aug 5, 2009)

I make my own out of simple parts. My firs three were made from 1/2 gallon yogurt containers and 3/4" PVC pipe. I cut a X in the bottom of the container then trim the flaps back so the hole is not quite as big as the pipe. Then push the pipe through the hole and seal with silicone. It helps to support the top of the pipe to keep it from leaning while it cures. I then placed a roll of screen in the pipe as a ladder. I then made a screen tube to act as a bee corral to keep the bees close to the pipe and easier to add more feed without bees flying out. To make the tube corral I formed the screen mostly into a tube then threaded some floss through the screen, then before tying the floss tight I added a line of silicone between the overlapping screen to help hold If the bees decided to chew through the floss. For the top I used another piece of screen cut into a circle. 

I have had some bees drown, but not many. If I make more I will up the pipe size to 1" to try and reduce the bee congestion at the pipe opening.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a couple doz Millers that came from plans on this site. One change I made to mine was to screen the entier top with #8 wire. This cured a problem I had with bee's finding a crack between the lid and feeder and getting in and drowning. I simply pour feed through the screen


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

